# Dremel Scroll Saw: Sweet!



## MsDebbieP

cost: I see that the LumberJocks store has it on special at $160. DOH!!!


----------



## Chipncut

Nice review, one thing about scroll saws, They are safe enough young people, if properly instructed.

Slick looking machine, you should see the ancient scroll saw I have.

It may be as old as myself. I know the motor is, because it came off of my mothers old wringer washer that she

washed my diapers with.

I guess I'll have to take a picture of it. Maybe I could even run a tool review of it. *LOL*


----------



## MsDebbieP

you Definitely have to take pictures of this … wow.. quite the history.


----------



## rikkor

At least the photos Dick. That must be a neat contraption.


----------



## Chipncut

I'll take a picture today. You'll be able to see my dust collector addition to it.


----------



## gizmodyne

I have this saw too. It also has a power take off for attaching the Dremel accessories. You unscrew the disc sander and attach a dremel "cord" thing. I use the little sander wheel more than I use the saw. It also has a nice cast iron table.

Hey… I guess I should do a review. ...


----------



## gbvinc

Interesting. I have been planning on upgrading my scroll saw sometime in the next few months and rely on this site for practical reviews and info.

Thanks!


----------



## GaryK

Nice review. Looks a lot lighter than my Dewalt.


----------



## dalec

Nice review

Dalec


----------



## affyx

Thanks for the review!

Is that a dustport forward of the sander? That's a cool feature - but probably contributes to the cramped blade holder below the table?

The sander is a great use of otherwise wasted space - and the ability to drive the flex shaft sounds like a winner. My first tool was a scroll saw without a blower and the Delta I have now with the blower makes all the difference. Good luck with it!


----------



## MsDebbieP

I should take a picture of the lower blade space. I don't want to give the impression that it's minuscule. Perhaps someone else with this machine could give their perspective on it.


----------



## LeeJ

Hello Ms. Debbie;

That's a neat setup you have there!

Scroll Sawing can really be relaxing form of woodworking, and be done even by children, without having to fear too much for their little fingers. While these can be considered toys by some, the work that can be done with one, even in limited space, can yield rewarding projects that anyone would be proud of.

The amount of plans and project books available for these saws could keep a person busy for a lifetime.

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## decoustudio

I have one of these saws, bought it as a remanufactured $99 special at one of those "Highway Tool Sale" sales. You know, the type, a semi-trailer is quietly pulled into a parking lot, the roadies put up annoying signs all over town, and stay in town for the day before moving onto the next little town. I enjoy going to them, and once in awhile I find something that isn't much of an investment, but fills a need I have. This scroller was like that for me.

I have been happy with it for the few times I have needed it. It has worked fine for what I paid for it. Previously I had a hobby version of a Delta brand, that sort of quit, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

This saw is for sure no German built scroller that you would want to sit at for hours and make ornate clocks with, but for the hobbyist, and once-in-awhile worker, I think it works fine. If I ever need a good saw I will look at the Hegner, after I win the lottery.


----------



## croessler

I now have one of these; I got it for nothing because the fellow had dropped something very heavy on the control panel on the top and shattered it. I fashioned a replacement myself and it works like a charm!!


----------



## MsDebbieP

well aren't you a smartie!!! Congrats on the freebie and on being able to fix it up.

So.. where's your first project with it!!!


----------



## sbryan55

Nice review Deb. This is one of the tools (there are more, trust me) that I have always wanted to add to my collection but simply haven't gotten around to buying. I wasn't sure which line to go with since I am not really familiar with scroll saws but your review looks good. I will have to put one of these on my wish list.


----------



## MsDebbieP

looking forward to seeing your scrollwork


----------



## smoke

thanks for your review. my porter cable went awry, sent it away (long story boring) took over 2 1/2 months to get a refund check-that's also 2 1/2 months without a scroll saw. so i will be looking forward to this saw and hoping it treats me well. thanks again.


----------



## maurvz800

I have this machine and LOVE it..usually..lol.Recently the Acorn nut on the bottom of the tensioner came loose,and I have had trouble getting it to tension since.


----------

